# Decoy Stand Storage



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

Just wondering what guys are doing for decoy stand storage. I am running mostly dakotas. If you can post pictures of your decoy stand storage and or describe what you use for storage. I currently just stack them and put the stack on the floor in the trailer. Works but not the best way to store them.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

If I was running dakotas I'd just leave the ring bases on and pile the dekes into a netted off section of the trailer.
I plan on making some sort of hooks for my trailer, I have 4 dozen GHG ring bases; I figure I'll bundle them per dozen. Haven't quite figured out the best plan yet but I'll let you know if I come up with some sort of share-worthy idea.


----------

